# Mon PowerBook G4 12" ne démarrait qu'en Safe Mode - LA SOLUTION !



## arachnosoft (16 Mai 2021)

Salut les gens,

J'ai récupéré, sur LeBonCoin, un "PC Apple" (sic) "à réparer" ou "pour pièces".
S'agissant d'un PowerBook G4 12" (machine qui me faisait rêver à sa sortie), j'ai tenté le coup... pour 30 € 

Et à la réception, 3 bonnes surprises :

c'est un A1104, donc la dernière révision sortie en 12" (PowerBook6,8 de 2005, 1,5 GHz)
une barrette de 1 Go installée ! Donc 1,25 Go de RAM au total
cerise sur le gâteau : le 80 Go d'origine est présent ! (pourtant vendu "sans disque dur"...)

Je l'allume avec un chargeur officiel récupéré à part, et effectivement, *impossible de démarrer en mode normal : soit kernel panic (GSOD), soit rien ne se passe.
J'ai donc découvert (et testé) les différents modes de démarrage :*

Single User Mode (Cmd + S) : il boote et oh, surprise ! TOUTES LES DONNEES DE L'ANCIEN PROPRIETAIRE ETAIENT ENCORE LA, intactes, lisibles 
Recovery Mode (Cmd + R) : ne boote pas
Diagnostic Mode / Apple Hardware Test (Cmd + D) : aucun effet (inopérant sur les Power PC ?)
Verbose Mode (Cmd + V) : boote jusqu'à l'affichage du fond bleu de Tiger, puis plus rien (identique au boot normal)
Safe Mode (Maj) : OH, MIRACLE ! Il boote, et tous les profils utilisateurs sont présents (avec accès au bureau et TOUT UN TAS D'APPLICATIONS installées, dont Office 2004 avec licence ), et toutes les ressources sont accessibles (son, internet...)
Depuis le Safe Mode, j'ai donc pu faire tout un tas de tests :

Vérifier les autorisations du disque, et le disque lui-même : RAS, mais aucun effet au reboot
Supprimer tous les profils utilisateurs puis en recréer un : aucun effet au reboot
Sauvegarder les données au cas où, via réseau ou USB : avec grande difficulté (Disk Utility finissait toujours par planter vers la fin, j'ai dû faire dossier par dossier)
Restaurer Mac OS X à partir d'une sauvegarde : sans problème, mais... ça ne boote toujours pas en mode normal
Réinstaller totalement Mac OS X à partir d'un DVD officiel (gris) estampillé PowerBook 12" 2005 (acheté exprès pour l'occasion...) : toujours aucun effet, blocage au reboot après l'installation du premier DVD...
MAIS, en redémarrant en Safe Mode APRES cette dernière tentative d'installation d'OS X : le programme d'installation a repris (demandant le second DVD) !
C'est ce dernier test qui m'a mis la puce à l'oreille : il ne démarre donc qu'en Safe Mode, dans tous les cas.

Je me suis donc mis à chercher dans les logs *(dans Informations Système > Logiciels > Historiques), et j'ai trouvé, dans panic.log (aka. "erreurs graves"), des références à "GeForce" et "NVDAResman".*
Tiens donc ! Ca serait donc la carte graphique qui le fait planter ? Ce qui expliquerait qu'il démarre en Safe Mode ? (sans drivers accélérés, donc.)
J'ai donc cherché sur YouTube comment *désactiver l'accélération matérielle*, et je suis tombé sur ce mec : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9esGch26G_A
Qui explique qu'il faut simplement *déplacer les fichiers *.kext correspondant aux drivers à dégager, dans /System/Library/Extensions*.

J'ai donc rebooté en Safe Mode, pris le Terminal, puis, s'agissant d'une GeForce Go5200 dans mon cas, j'ai visé les fichiers ressemblant à "NVIDIA" :

sudo -s
cd /System/Library/Extensions
mkdir Disabled
mv NVDAResman* Disabled/

*Un dernier reboot, ET LA, MIRACLE, ENFIN, il démarre normalement ! musique céleste*

Je suis donc manifestement tombé sur un exemplaire dont la carte graphique a un pet au casque... (tiens, tiens, encore un).
Pour le reste, tout fonctionne (disque dur, RAM, AirPort, son, clavier, SuperDrive...)
Il faudra que je fasse des tests à l'occasion pour voir si l'absence d'accélération est vraiment pénalisante sur une machine de cet âge en 2021 (qui, de toute façon, peut difficilement aller sur internet avec un OS plus mis à jour).

Mais voilà, après plusieurs jours passés à m'arracher les cheveux sur cette bestiole et son mal-être, je souhaitais juste partager la solution au problème, au cas où un(e) autre illuminé(e) s'y retrouverait également confronté(e).

Et si vous avez des suggestions pour savoir comment exploiter intelligemment cette petite bébête en 2021, je vous lirai avec plaisir !
Car pour l'instant, pour internet, c'est pas folichon... Plus aucune MAJ, donc très peu de sites encore accessibles (à part avec TenFourFox qui ne sera bientôt plus mis à jour non plus...)
Dommage, car pour un usage peu gourmand (hors internet), il démarre encore très rapidement, et ne rame pas, même avec un HDD...

PS : et si vous avez des bons plans pour changer une touche manquante, je prends ! La touche F11 ne tient plus, car il a été ouvert...


----------



## love_leeloo (16 Mai 2021)

Moi aussi ce PB12’’ me faisait rêver à l’époque.
Super bonne pioche.
J’espère que tu résoudras le pb de CG


----------



## Sly54 (16 Mai 2021)

arachnosoft a dit:


> PS : et si vous avez des bons plans pour changer une touche manquante, je prends ! La touche F11 ne tient plus, car il a été ouvert.


Je vais te déplacer dans le fil ad hoc


----------



## gpbonneau (16 Mai 2021)

Sans le driver de la carte vidéo, je pense que ça désactive l'accélération graphique Quartz Extreme. 
Donc un affichage un peu plus lent.

Le mien, un 1.33Mhz, sous Leopard, avec une carte Airport Extreme et Leopard WebKit fonctionne plutôt bien sur le net.
C'est pas super rapide mais ça marche ;-)


----------



## dandu (16 Mai 2021)

Astuce : le mode récupération (cmd + R) existait pas.

Sinon, l'absence d'accélération, ça implique pleins de choses.

• Un affichage lent sous Mac OS X (bon, on peut s'en passer)
• certains softs qui se lancent pas, faute d'accélération (notamment les trucs de traitement vidéo Apple) 
• Globalement, ça peut planter. Parce que du coût, la carte a un problème. Donc c'est pas très bon pour la machine. On traite vaguement un symptome en virant l'accélération, mais c'est tout.


----------



## arachnosoft (16 Mai 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je vais te déplacer dans le fil ad hoc


Yes, merci !
Et désolé, je ne savais pas où s'arrêtait la frontière Classic Mac / pas Classic Mac  (j'ai lu le "G4" en sous-titre de la catégorie bien après)
J'suis resté bloqué 10 ans en arrière sur les gammes Mac, pour moi, si c'est sous OS X, c'est moderne 
Et j'ai récemment découvert qu'il y avait eu un iMac Pro (lol) et qu'Apple abandonnait Intel (re-lol), c'est dire si je suis en retard !


gpbonneau a dit:


> Sans le driver de la carte vidéo, je pense que ça désactive l'accélération graphique Quartz Extreme.
> Donc un affichage un peu plus lent.
> 
> Le mien, un 1.33Mhz, sous Leopard, avec une carte Airport Extreme et Leopard WebKit fonctionne plutôt bien sur le net.
> ...



Il a l'air propre, le tien !
Quand je vois l'état de ceux qui se vendent sur LBC, ça fait vraiment peur...
Châssis tordus, rayures partout, pocs dans tous les coins...
J'estime avoir eu de la chance d'en récupérer 2 en état à peu près correct (juste quelques rayures sur le dessous, ou quelques torsions sur la coque aux points d'ouverture).



dandu a dit:


> Astuce : le mode récupération (cmd + R) existait pas.
> 
> Sinon, l'absence d'accélération, ça implique pleins de choses.
> 
> ...



Ouais, je me doute que ça ne fait que contourner le problème, mais en l'état, je ne vois pas comment aller plus loin...
Notamment s'il y a d'autres pistes "logicielles" à tenter (type underclocking de la partie graphique, ou que sais-je)
Si c'est qu'une question de pâte thermique ou de ventilation bouchée, ça peut se tenter, mais s'il faut changer la carte mère pour avoir une surpuissante puce graphique de 64 Mo en état de marche, je laisse tomber, et je garde l'absence d'accélération 
Pour 30 €, je ne lui en demanderais pas plus...

Sans compter que j'ai, en réalité, un deuxième exemplaire de PB 12" (également récupéré pour 30 €) qui est une révision plus ancienne (2003, le A1010 avec 32 Mo de VRAM et 1 GHz de CPU).
Lui, par contre, fonctionne sans bidouille.
(Faut que j'aille les présenter en duo dans le thread Collectionneurs.)

Je pourrais m'amuser à lancer la même vidéo YouTube sur les 2 en même temps, pour voir si l'A1010 s'en sort mieux avec une accélération graphique, malgré les 0.5 GHz et les 32 Mo de VRAM en moins.
Car ceci mis à part, ils sont au même niveau de configuration (1,25 Go de RAM, OS X Leopard 10.5.8, disque dur en 5400 tr/min, SuperDrive).


----------



## mokuchley (17 Mai 2021)

en voilà une belle histoire, qui donne des idées...pourquoi mettre des miliers d'euros ,si un "30 penny" peu faire l'affaire
merci du partage


----------



## Karamazow (17 Mai 2021)

arachnosoft a dit:


> Je pourrais m'amuser à lancer la même vidéo YouTube sur les 2 en même temps, pour voir si l'A1010 s'en sort mieux avec une accélération graphique, malgré les 0.5 GHz et les 32 Mo de VRAM en moins.
> Car ceci mis à part, ils sont au même niveau de configuration (1,25 Go de RAM, OS X Leopard 10.5.8, disque dur en 5400 tr/min, SuperDrive).



Salut !

Je serai surpris que tu réussisse à lire une vidéo sur YouTube avec l’un ou l’autre des PB12 sans aucun lag !


----------



## dandu (17 Mai 2021)

Du YouTube sur un G4 sans accélération, ça risque de souffler pour du 240p quand même 

Sinon, la seule solution généralement (un peu) efficace pour les puces vidéo qui déconnent, c'est un passage au four/au décapeur pour "ressouder" la puce en BGA. Mais c'est souvent temporaire et faut tout démonter sur un PowerBook 12 pouces, et c'est une plaie.


----------

